

Ask HN: Ways to find good deals on rent besides Craigslist? - ratsimihah

Suggestions for any location are welcome, but if you&#x27;re going to be specific, SF or NY would be great.
======
dmfdmf
The best deals never even hit CL as they are usually dealt to someone else
before the ad ever goes up.

For the SF Bay Area, where rents are outrageous, house or apartment sharing is
really the only way to cut your monthly rent. So get a place but continue to
network to get a line on a better place, once you are in the area you want to
live.

I do know a guy who would posts ads in CL asking for a room for rent, or in-
law units, etc. He has found some nice places for pretty cheap because some of
these in-law units are not exactly legal or perhaps the income is not reported
and the owner doesn't want ads floating around as evidence.

